# It had to have been.....



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

..... a Carlon blue nail-on.











:laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I see the hot and neutral are touching. Maybe that was it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ..... a Carlon blue nail-on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a switch for those screws....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Another _glowing_ connection.....

~CS~


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Cletis was there. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ..... a Carlon blue nail-on.


 _Obviously_ it's a black nail-on. Must be Southwire. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> _Obviously_ it's a black nail-on. Must be Southwire. :whistling2:



Well, obviously it's a black nail-on *NOW*. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Where can I get one of those invisible receptacles?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok 480, admit it, you just put those screws on there so we would not talk about the evils of backstabbing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Totally fake. Photoshop job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Totally fake. Photoshop job.


Yeah. The whole fire is a fake.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The new world order started that fire.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Cloning tool artifacts are obvious.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> The new world order started that fire.


I think the new world order set up your Electrician Talk account :001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ultrafault said:


> Cloning tool artifacts are obvious.


Nice try, but it won't work. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So what caused this "fire"?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I think the new world order set up your Electrician Talk account :001_huh:


:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


> So what caused this "fire"?


 Duh, electricity causes all fires. Just ask the fire inspectors.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> So what caused this "fire"?


A combination of oxygen, fuel, and a source of ignition. :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A combination of oxygen, fuel, and a source of ignition. :whistling2:


Jesus done it for being a ********.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> The new world order started that fire.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Clearly the problem is they installed the terminals instead of the whole receptacle.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

Clearly they used un-insulated wire! 

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

MTW said:


> So what caused this "fire"?


Probably Obamacare.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Probably Obamacare.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ..... a Carlon blue nail-on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get the job?:thumbup:


----------

